# Digging Footers after Heavey Rain



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

How far below the existing level and what kind of soil?


----------



## Ler0y Jenkins (May 5, 2008)

concretemasonry said:


> How far below the existing level and what kind of soil?


The holes will need to be 36" deep and the soil is a lot of sand (I live in New Jersey).


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

It is never good to pour on saturated soil if you can avoid it. Working in sandy soil is probably better than clay soil.

Water won't do much to affect the concrete itself. Concrete would cure just fine underwater if it had to, because it is a chemical process that doesn't require airflow.

I'd advocate waiting until conditions are a little drier if you can, just to make sure you're pouring on dry, stable soil.


----------



## Ler0y Jenkins (May 5, 2008)

thekctermite said:


> It is never good to pour on saturated soil if you can avoid it. Working in sandy soil is probably better than clay soil.
> 
> Water won't do much to affect the concrete itself. Concrete would cure just fine underwater if it had to, because it is a chemical process that doesn't require airflow.
> 
> I'd advocate waiting until conditions are a little drier if you can, just to make sure you're pouring on dry, stable soil.


I'll only be digging the footings tomorrow, then I have to wait for the building inspector to come before I can pour the footings. I'll keep that in mind however, once I go to do the pouring.


----------

